# Commercial vehicles with flashing lights



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

It seems to me that commercial vehicles and contractors are getting more and more liberal about their use of non-amber/yellow flashing lights. Today took the cake--I saw a commercial service vehicle with *flashing headlights*, multiple flashing white strobes and his taillights were flashing red--much like a police car (and yes it was a work vehicle--had Commercial plates and was pulling into a jobsite). The only amber I saw was his in his back windows! Yesterday, I saw a similarly tricked out commercial pickup with red and white flashing lights in the middle of traffic at 128/90.

Question: do you guys care about this? Should I report it? Does it even matter? 

With all the stories that seem to crop up about fake cops or people pushing their luck with lights like this--and with how easy it seems to get them installed--I just hate to see the line between real emergency vehicles and work trucks so watered down. This can't be legal?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Not so much that I want to respond to this but here are my thoughts on the matter. As long as the lights are not blue or forward facing red, it does not peak my interest all that much. Any other lighting may piss me off when and only when they are not being used for a legitimate purpose. I have seen a guy in a white ford pick-up on Rt.9, light up like a Christmas Tree with the pretext that he was getting out of my way while I was running Code to a call. This whacker for all i know is a lurker on this site because I have heard that he is a tremendous Sparky, who loves his Strobes and anything else similar. One of these days, I will run in to him when I don't have some other pressing matters, and all I can say is, I hope he is as good with uninstalling as he is with wiring all that shit. I am fairly certain that once I get him I will be inclined to cite him for each strobe/flasher individually. That will add up rather quickly.

I have no patience for the whackers. There is another one in Natick. Used to have a red truck, not sure if he still does. This one stopped with a DMV on the Center Bridge and lit up all of his do-dads. When I questioned him, he told me that it was "OK, I work security." I was so taken aback and WTF'ed that I walked away from him. Good thing that I did because my next impulse would have been to dope slap him on the back of his head.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Good thing that I did because my next impulse would have been to dope slap him on the back of his head.


My dope slap come in the form of quintuple copies of pure "fuck em in the heart":thumbs_up:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I.... HATE.... WHACKERRRRRS!!

That is to be spoken like King Leonidis when addressing the messenger...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Unless the lights are flashing, blinking, oscillating or rotating blue or red, I couldn't give a crap. If some virgin bitchass dork has his piece of shit lit up like a flashing yellow UFO, fuck him, his life obviously sucks enough...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with the blue and red, add in to that wig wags! No business on pers veh


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

I recently had an ass clown tailgate me, then PASS me with his flashers on. I stopped him and _very politely_ asked why he passed a fully marked State Police cruiser. He told me he was in a rush because he was a volunteer fire fighter and was heading to a fire. Needless to stay he was educated and given some reading literature.

I also hate whackers. Especially the ones TOO FUCKING LAZY to actually install the goddamn lights to properly whack.


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

Going to Middleboro on 495 the other night (middle lane) when I saw a Chrysler (?) wagon pissing down the passing lane with wig-wags and white strobes forcing a car in that lane in to the middle lane. I really don't think he could have stopped if that guy had not changed lanes. Anyway as it blew by it ws sort of a panel type vehicle with "hearse" plates. I don't know whats the rush, if he's on a pick-up I'm sure they'll wait.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

edward.lee8 said:


> Going to Middleboro on 495 the other night (middle lane) when I saw a Chrysler (?) wagon pissing down the passing lane with wig-wags and white strobes forcing a car in that lane in to the middle lane. I really don't think he could have stopped if that guy had not changed lanes. Anyway as it blew by it ws sort of a panel type vehicle with "hearse" plates. I don't know whats the rush, if he's on a pick-up I'm sure they'll wait.


Maybe he had one in the back. Have you ever been to areal eal smelly sudden?


----------



## Seethe (Jul 4, 2010)

What about flashing lights on a bicycle? 

I've got a front headlight that looks like it wig-wags on a certain setting (colored white), and a rear tail light that oscillates on a certain setting (which is red).


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

edward.lee8 said:


> Anyway as it blew by it ws sort of a panel type vehicle with "hearse" plates. I don't know whats the rush, if he's on a pick-up I'm sure they'll wait.


A couple of guys from his company were on the road that night, very busy. There must have been a body count challenge and he did not want to be dead last.

OK took the scenic route to that joke but had a hard time working that in. Hmm, all that work makes me thristy, maybe I'll have a stiff one!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

It depends if they have a detail. If they sneak In without one gig


----------

